# Dritter Zero-Day-Exploit nutzt Lücke in Microsoft Wordpad



## Newsfeed (10 Dezember 2008)

Ein Fehler in  Wordpad lässt sich beim Öffnen manipulierter Word-97-Dokumente ausnutzen, um Code in ein System zu schleusen und mit den Rechten des Windows-Anwenders zu starten. Wann ein Patch zum Schließen der Lücke erscheint, ist unklar.

Weiterlesen...


----------

